# The best piece of jewellery l've ever made....? -( in MY opinion)



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

l haven't felt like doing any crochet or crafts over the last few days, ....but today l finished my heart pendant of Conal , and they say ''...whatever works for you ...'' and this is helping me today.
I am wearing it close to my heart, .....l think this is going to be my favourite piece for a long, long time....


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

so beautiful and what a wonderful tribute to a loved fur baby.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it and hope it provides you comfort.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

What a great idea!! I lost my Amy who was also a border collie cross a year ago last Dec 9 and even though the pain has eased I still miss her everyday!! Hope the pendent will help ease your pain.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I was just thinking that you might make a sideline of making similar jewelry for people who provide you with a photo. I'm sure a lot of people would treasure them.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful photos and beautiful pendant!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> I was just thinking that you might make a sideline of making similar jewelry for people who provide you with a photo. I'm sure a lot of people would treasure them.


I would be happy to do that! - l love the idea of wearing your pet's picture.
l would need a photo, or a good copy, about 1 inch square,
( unfortunately l don't have the equipment to reduce & print photos)
l'm also making a larger oval brooch....not finished yet.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh...how beautiful.....what an appropriate tribute!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

lovely tribute to your pal!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful,and he is very close to your heart.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just a beautiful piece.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wonderful idea!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very lovely keepsake


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It is beautiful, and a wonderful way to remember your fur baby! {{hugs}}


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope your heart is healing a little, the pendant is wonderful.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

So very nice


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

That is gorgeous. I hope you are feeling a little better.

Jenny x


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Nothing better than pictures of our fur babies.
The necklace is very pretty and I know you will enjoy wearing it and all the memories it has in that heart.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Your ability to translate your skills into various crafts is inspiring to me. I hope to get myself motivated to follow suit.


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Julia Miller (May 17, 2013)

It is lovely.
As are you,
Gentle thought to you and Conel


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

A lovely keepsake, a wonderful memory of a beloved pet.


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh my, I really love this!! So special!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone.... l really appreciate your kind comments


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

a wonderful memorial. Hope you find comfort.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely tribute to your friend and companion,


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Very nice! So now he is in your heart as well as on your heart... <3


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Wonderful tribute to your dog.

Hazel


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it's lovely.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a lovely tribute.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Every time I have a photo disk made, they give a print sheet of the photos. They are about 1". I have always thought they would be great for locket photos. In fact I was making a couple of pendants last weekend (My husband comes home today with the camera. So, I will post my projects soon.) and was thinking about using them as you have done. Yours is so nice, I think I will have to do a test piece.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wonderful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful Hilary, he's close to your heart. I know you probably don't want to hear this now, but there is probably a market for this. People wear all kind of necklaces with ashes, engraved hearts, ect.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I love it. I'm sure it's going to help you feel better. Such a wonderful tribute to Conal! I never think to take pictures of my dogs.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Love it. I can imagine the comfort it gives.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Just love your beautiful tribute to your loved dog. Would love to learn how to do this as I think it is so sweet. xx


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

That is one of the most beautiful pieces I have ever seen.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

You chose the right one. It's striking and I can imagine how good it makes you feel to wear it. Very beautiful...


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Soooooooooooooo wonderful.
Wish you were not so far away and postage so high,
or I would love to commission you to make a few for me.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

A beautiful tribute to your lovely boy. My heart goes out to you, as I know you are sorely going to miss Conal. Even when we know we have made the 'right' choice, it is still very hard to say goodbye to a beloved 4 footed friend. Hugs to you Bethshangirl.


----------



## ruthmerial (Sep 26, 2012)

Bless you that is a wonderful tribute and he will always be with you.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

What a fabulous idea and definitely beautiful


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> l haven't felt like doing any crochet or crafts over the last few days, ....but today l finished my heart pendant of Conal , and they say ''...whatever works for you ...'' and this is helping me today.
> I am wearing it close to my heart, .....l think this is going to be my favourite piece for a long, long time....


How fabulous! It could be comforting for so many...and what a wonderful gift. Should you decide to make and offer them for sale, I hope you will post them on KP. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

l'd be more than happy to make them for anyone who'd like one!...it's really helped me!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> l'd be more than happy to make them for anyone who'd like one!...it's really helped me!


Can you post the specifics? Cost, size/length, etc. , and what other choices a buyer might have? Other than a 1" picture, what might you need?
Thanks so much!


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

What a tribute to your jewelry making and your loved canine, it is beautiful. Thank you for showing us.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

momeee said:


> Can you post the specifics? Cost, size/length, etc. , and what other choices a buyer might have? Other than a 1" picture, what might you need?
> Thanks so much!


PM 'd you with more details Hilary


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What a lovely idea Beth. Thanks for sharing as it reminds me of our former pets.!!! Hope the weather is OK. Any more lovely pics?


----------

